# Final Throwdown Pictures



## bbqgoddess

SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE CUT OFF TIME, *(OK IM EARLY)* THERE WILL BE A NEW THREAD "FINALE THROWDOWN PICTURES" THIS WILL BE FOR YOUR FINAL PIX, HERE POST ONE FINISHED (NOT SLICED) THEN SLICED/PLATED. JUST THE NAME OF THE *FATTIE* AND THE THREAD FOR ALL THE OTHER INFORMATION ONLY. HERE WILL BE WHERE WE ALL VIEW BEFORE WE VOTE.

VOTING STARTS AT 5PM EST/2PM PST
Thanks to everyone who made this so much fun! you all rock!


----------



## wutang

My double decker thanksgiving feast fattie


----------



## wutang

My Hawaiin Luau Fattie


----------



## mr porky

I submit my PorBufzza fatty:




details:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=61


----------



## lownslow

Anyone up for a poker night Fatty?:





Ingredients found here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...098#post229098

Good luck All!


----------



## buck wheezer

*Cincinnati-style Cheese Coney Fatty*




*Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatty*




*Spanikopita-Gyro Fatty*




*Info Threads:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...9&postcount=17


----------



## buck wheezer

*Pig in a Blanket Fatty*




*Pizza Fatty*




*Biscuit Fatty*



*Info Thread:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...0&postcount=37


----------



## vince

This is the first one for me and have to say, Was fun but hard to roll. It is Italian sausage ,salami peperoni,cheese and wrapped in bacon,


Thanks for the throw down, was learning


----------



## ronp

Finished Product.







Plated, with 3 over easy eggs, and toasted Rye, and Maple syrup.

Just a lot of fun, good luck everyone!!

Details below.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...1&postcount=83


----------



## dennisdocb

Ingredients below:

http:\\http://www.smokingmeatsforum.com/for...7&postcount=46


----------



## lcruzen

Here is the link for the ingredients.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...045#post229045


This is the German Rouladen fattie with Hunters Sauce and potate pancake.







And this is the Slider Fattie.


----------



## williamzanzinger

I suppose I did this wrong cause I posted all my pics in the other thread. Oh well, I dont want to now follow instructions again.

Breakfast fatty with minor blowout.



Apple,chicken, ham and gouda fatty



When do I get to try everyone elses?


----------



## haloman

My Italian Meatball Fattie


----------



## erain

well here goes, made a cabbage roll w/diced vidalia onion and can of chunk white albacore, using blanched cabbage leaves with spines removed. layed prosciutto on italian sausage and rolled. wrap with a lil bacon and added italian herb rub.





thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## morkdach

breakfast fatty.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...6&postcount=15


jalopeno stuffed olives.


----------



## smokin' dick

Link to  Ingredients to FRED:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...&postcount=100


----------



## erain

elk of course w/brussel sprouts,carrots,vidalia onions,some of that tomato paste from a toothpaste tube,oh for got th shrooms almost.... for the rub used steak dust





thks for ckin my q view!!!


----------



## erain

Bratwurst with my homemade kraut,sesame seeds(that what make it bavarian)garlic mashed potatos(who said cant put mash potatos in side fatty???lol)and of course with brat has to be cheddar!!! wrap w/bacon and used some essense on top of this one Bam!!! it aint no beauty contest winner but this combo is killer!!!

somehow didnt get pic of whole on plate... oops, but caught it in the pan




thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## erain

ground turkey with a stuffing i made up with wild rice,slivered toasted almonds,and added some craisons. wrap w/bacon and just used poultry seasoning for rub, serve w/cranberry sauce of course!!!





thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## grothe

Shepard's pie?




Beef Stroganoff



cutin it close too da end!!


----------



## bbqgoddess

The Bodacious Fattie!



The Cheech Fattie!




innerds here..
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=20220&page=3

This was a win win for all! A heart felt thanks to everyone who participated and made this so much fun!
BBQG


----------



## erain

mixed some ground elk with some ground pork, added taco seasoning to meat and mixed in, cut softshells to fit, green/blk olives,diced tomato,some taco cheese/w mexican spice, taco sauce. wrap in some bacon and just used more taco seasoning for rub,


----------



## camocook

the one on the left is the entry



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...14&postcount=8


----------



## chitownbbq

Details here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&postcount=76


----------



## chitownbbq

Details http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&postcount=76


----------



## chitownbbq

Details http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&postcount=76


----------



## cinnamonkc

I saw the cutoff for final pics was 5 pm, but didn't realize it was 5pm eastern time.  Mine won't be done in time  :(  Guess I'm out folks.  

Won't be ready until 4 pm Pacific time.  It was really fun though trying to come up with fatties I hadn't already done!!  

I'll still post pics though...


----------



## erain

ground salmon fillets in food processor, (again thanks to Richtee, added some knox gelatain) of course didnt add till it broke apart around four times trying to get rolled... the gelatain does nothing to flavor or texture, cant even tell its there except it stays together, anyway salmon,made up some rissoto with some saffron added, gives it a yellow color. maybe should have added a little more. laid some baby fresh asparagus spears
on top of salmon, kinda took rissoto and formed a cylinder shape,laid on top asparagus, took a bunch of fresh dill from garden and put on top of all and rolled. added the bacon wrap of course and for rub used italian herb seasoning








thks all!!!


----------



## bbq addict

Ok, here's my first q-view fatty...It's actually buscuits, fried eggs & gravy! It only takes half of the fatty for about 4 servings. I have to say that I have never had anyone say they have ever had better...not braggin'.


----------



## camocook

htpp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=228832&postcount=72


----------



## earache_my_eye

only one to post......but, it's a BIGGIE!....goin' for the "most-stuff-stuffed-in-a-fatty" fatty........er, Bratty....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here she is.....all 4 1/2 lbs of bratty goodness!!



and sliced.....



and the link to the stuffing...... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=20220&page=5

Thanks for checkin' out my Q

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq addict

And here's my version of the pizza fatty...pepperoni, buffalo mozzarella, straight from the garden basil & oregano, crushed garlic and diced sundried tomatoes with a light Italian seasoning rub.   For serving, each slice is set on a homemade artisan biscuit with a fresh marinara on the side and topped with grated Parmigiano-Reggiano.  I call it The Fat Italian.


----------



## big_rob

Heres how I did mine.

2 rolls of Tennessee Pride Pork Sausage 1 hot 1 mild
Colby Jack
Munster
Vidalia Onion
Leek
Sliced fresh Garlic
Portabella Mushroom
Pepper
Sea Salt
Garlic Powder
Bacon
Mrs Dash

I bought a Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal Smoker to make this and due to the crappy workmanship and crappy spot welding of "Made In China" the 2 screw brackets for the handle on the bottom door just fell off.

Anyhow, Im calling Brinkmann in the morning to see what they're going to do about it.

Here are the pics


After 1 hour


After 3.5 hours


4 hours later In bed


Nighty Night rest well


First slices


Spilling its guts


Darn it was good.


----------



## nick

*Pizza Fattie...with crust.*


----------



## seboke

I know I'm after the deadline to post, so I'll beg for forgiveness and post anyway. My 9 hour drive took 12 hours to get home to my computer...

Here goes!

Here's all 4 fatties post-smoke
From left to right: Breakfast, Philly Cheesesteak, Greek, and Chicken Fajita

Breakfast Fatty:
JD sausage, hard fried eggs, diced home-made Canadian bacon, shredded 4 cheese blend, mushrooms, potatoes, bacon wrap.


Philly Cheesesteak Fatty:
Ground beef with JD sausage binder, steak-umms, sauteed mushrooms, bell pepper & onion, minced garlic, shredded provolone cheese, Uncle Chris's gourmet steak seasoning rub, bacon wrap.


Greek Fatty:
Ground turkey with JD sausage binder, 1 lb fresh spinach (sauteed), minced garlic, shredded swiss cheese, crumbled feta cheese, sliced black olives, green onion, bacon wrap


Chicken Fajita Fatty:
Ground chicken with JD sausage binder, grilled fajita chicken thighs (diced), sauteed onion, pepper, & mushrooms, shredded mexican cheese blend, Uncle Chris's fajita seasoning rub, bacon wrap


I've really enjoyed watching this thread develop on my cell phone internet. Good luck to all!!


----------



## ncdodave

first is the inside out zucchini stuffed fatty

WHOLE


SLICED


PLATED

Turduckin Fatty

WHOLE


SLICED


PLATED


----------



## krusher

here is my humble entry,, did'nt come cose to what was going on here but here goes


----------



## 1894

This is the thread we are voting from ????
 If so , just a bump to keep it near the voting booths


----------



## pineywoods

Ok i finally found this thread again right after I finished lunch and dang it I'm hungry again now. Great job to all the posters they look great.


----------



## curious aardvark

why on earth isn't this thread and the fatty throwdown thread stickied ? 
You learn more about fatty making fro these two threads than most of the rest of the forum section put together. 
STICKY IT SOMEONE !!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1

Here's my entry that didn't make it to the deadline in time. I used two 2 lb. chubs on this entry, It still tasted good...http://mysite.verizon.net/resubqew/c...ssite/id4.html


----------

